
A small Wisconsin company stored thousands of people’s CDs, then vanished - thecroutonator
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/13/21019565/murfie-madison-wisconsin-store-stream-cd-vinyl-collection-closed#comments
======
stevenicr
So the day of disposal is the 31st? Let's a get a uhual and go to Wisconsin
for new years.

I'd love to open a media store in Nashville, and with this failed business,
people paid money to store their things that may have been for sale, hmm.

Of course the business part would depend on other things for making money -
but having lots of vintage media around would add to the allure, and possibly
add to some occasional sales.

------
java-man
Previous (lack of) discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21783626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21783626)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

------
fliburp
Imagine if Amazon bites the dust

